# Nervous about 55 gal on stand with thick carpeting



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello.
As the title states, just brought home a new 55 tank with stand from Walmart. Very nice oak finish. Stand is 28" tall and standard 48x13.

Sitting empty now, it seems a little unstable is you push it forward/backward.
I know it hasnt settled into the carpet yet, when filled will it be more stable?

You have a lot of length and not much width.

I'm nervous as this is my first larger tank on a stand.

BTW, I cant remove the carpeting so that isnt an option. Its in the living room.

I know lots of you have 55's on stands and probably carpeting, any problems settling in when filled?

I;m almost thinking I should have gotten a 50 breeder size, more stable width to length.


Anyway, very excited to set it up, but that wont happen for a little while.


Any opinions?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

(post a pic)? is it against the wall?

when you jump on the floor beside the stand does it wobble? .. try different spots . This will tell you if the plywood is screwed in properly to the joists

in my limited experience it does settle a bit, but you don't want it to wobble..

ps
curious .. how much was it at walmart?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It would most likely be more stable when filled because of the weight pushing down into the carpet. You could half fill the tank with water just to see how it improves if not then maybe return it or put something rigid underneath. Good luck and please post pics.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all.

No pics yet sorry. Trying to figure that out as well.

Its not the floor its the deep pile on the carpeting with an empty tank and stand that I can move slightly front to back. Thats why I was concerned. I do think though that once the tank is filled it will settle into the carpet and should stabilize. 

Its a concrete floor in an apartment block so the floor is stable.

If it was a wider tank I dont think it would be bad but the length vs width on a deep pile carpet just had me paranoid when its sitting empty.

So you think it should be OK when its filled?


I will post pics as the tank progresses


Dan


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Probably should be, an empty tank weighs what 50lbs or so, while your tank full weighs hundreds it will apply a lot more pressure for the stand to sink into the carpet.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Always make sure you level a larger tank. Wood shims are great for this. Usually just the front is needed against a wall, sometimes the back too. Try to get as close to level as possible, with a slight (maybe 1 or 2 degree) lean towards the wall incase of earthquake (unlikely but it doesn't hurt)

Once it is full it will 'hunker down' into your carpet.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Once filled you should be ok. Weight of 1 US gallon of water = approx. 8.35 lb 
So your 55 gal will weight 459.25 pounds...it's not going anywahere lol


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurances.

I'm just being paranoid but yet cautious.

I was thinking about the shims if necessary, but even that had me concerned.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is for a 20g. Plywood is 3/4 inch x 26W x 20D, bought at Rona. Corner brackets are probably redundant but stand does not have flat base. The original sheet is 48x24. 1 inch thickness is also available, and should be better for a 55g.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Once filled you should be ok. Weight of 1 US gallon of water = approx. 8.35 lb
> So your 55 gal will weight 459.25 pounds...it's not going anywahere lol


Hi Baron, Ad Dl88dl says,, I would not worry to much about that, If it was a 120 gallon or more then i would say to you, make sure at least that your going perpendicular to the floor joists and not paralell.....but with a 55 gallon, speaking from a house design aspect you will be fine.....
good luck and hope you get some pics up later on with your setup and fishies...
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

One thing that must be considered when placing a tank on carpet, is the effect of the tackless strip holding the carpet in place. If part of the stand is sitting on this, or is too close, the tank will lean forward when filled.
This is one of the things I don't like about a 55. It is very narrow and tall which makes it top heavy. For a few dollars more, a 75 is a much better option.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Because of what this guy says:



BillD said:


> One thing that must be considered when placing a tank on carpet, is the effect of the tackless strip holding the carpet in place. If part of the stand is sitting on this, or is too close, the tank will lean forward when filled.
> This is one of the things I don't like about a 55. It is very narrow and tall which makes it top heavy. For a few dollars more, a 75 is a much better option.


I support this guy's idea:



max88 said:


> This is for a 20g. Plywood is 3/4 inch x 26W x 20D, bought at Rona. Corner brackets are probably redundant but stand does not have flat base. The original sheet is 48x24. 1 inch thickness is also available, and should be better for a 55g.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Put 4-8" of water in your tank and measure for level, and wobble. Without the water you may not be able to level the tank on carpet. If the tank is level when the 4-8" of water is in there, and there is no major wobble, you can continue, next fill it half way full and check for even slight wobble. If there is no wobble at half-way full you can fill the rest of the way.

Remove all water before any adjustment if you find it's not stable at the half-way mark. You could put shims under the stand (not between the tank and the stand) to level the thing, if you find it wasn't level (after you put 4-8" of water in, take the 8" water out, level with shims, put 8" water back, then measure).


W


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To ensure it is level, place a piece of styrofoam (the pink kind you can get at depot or rona) on top of the stand, then place the tank on that.

Then, if your stand sinks in whichever way, the styrofoam should keep your tank level and keep even pressure on all the seams of the tank.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Is styro a good idea of the whole underlying structure is wobbly? I would say, if it wobbles, don't trust the styro to save you. Styro is great for avoiding point loading, or having a torqued/twisted stand shatter any of your glass (if it is sitting unevenly), but if there's any wobble or rocking, don't just add styro. Stabilize the bottom first.

W


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply the foam would do anything other than you suggest. What it will do is ensure your tank is level and that the load is evenly balanced. It won't stop your stand from wobbling.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Styro will not ensure the tank is level. What it will do is absorb minor irregularities in the flatness of the top of the stand.


----------

